# GH and OXY last few days precomp



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

speaking to a friend whos prepping for a show, hes going to run GH and oxy the last couple of days/show day. not something that gets mentioned all that much, wondered if many have tried it?


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Both are known to cause water retention which is bad close to show day as you want to be dry as Maggie Thatcher's blurt by then:thumb:


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

depends...if u r shredded but flat, it can help fill u out, water will b retained in the muscle befor then being held subq...timing can b difficult tho and knowing ur body....


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

XJPX said:


> depends...if u r shredded but flat, it can help fill u out, water will b retained in the muscle befor then being held subq...timing can b difficult tho and knowing ur body....


would this be a high risk strategy?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> would this be a high risk strategy?


i personally wudnt do it....if all else has been done correct in the prep, u shud b coming in with a decent balance of fullness/detail neways....its stuff like this last min tht can fook u up


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Got to agree here....GH and Oxy not the best bet...however i have known many a competitor use Oxy just before.

Very hit and miss....if you are not in the habit of competing regular and not sure how you react then this is a definate no no imo.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

does oxy increase blood volume,better pump on stage.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

mal said:


> does oxy increase blood volume,better pump on stage.


Yes agreed,but i dont think its just as easy as to throw in some naps is it ?

Some guys get up on stage saying that they were holding a tad too much water...BOLLOCKS..half of them were not lean enough.

Now for someone whos asking like the OP is not sure then its stupid imo.

Im not saying its wrong...just wrong for a massive percentage and a shame to prep for months just to fcuk it up in the last few days...happens too many times unfortunatly.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i new a few guys who took it a day or 2 before a show,it is risky

as you say after months of diet,you can always have lasix on

standby if it goes t1ts up:lol:


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

pea head said:


> Now for someone whos asking like the OP is not sure then its stupid imo.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

mal said:


> i new a few guys who took it a day or 2 before a show,it is risky
> 
> as you say after months of diet,you can always have lasix on
> 
> standby if it goes t1ts up:lol:


Yeah Lasix....fcuking hell dont give him any more ideas :lol:

Also smash the DNP in while you are at it. :whistling:

Sweat like Roaul Moat on a river bank. :lol:


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

pea head said:


> Yeah Lasix....fcuking hell dont give him any more ideas :lol:


any reason for being like this, like im stupid or something? Or is it because i dont post everyday and arent one of the in crowd?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

dazc said:


> any reason for being like this, like im stupid or something?* Or is it because i dont post everyday* and arent one of the in crowd?


LOL...no mate dont get your knickers in a twist.

This is regular banter everyday....i have answered my honest opinion to you...you get used to the sarcasm matey.:laugh:


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

ok mate, maybe its the diet lol

banter im fine with, just seemed like some sly digs, ive posted before that i was holding water at my last show... of course i dont know wether you even saw that, but seemed a bit of a coincidence! lol


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

pea head said:


> LOL...no mate dont get your knickers in a twist.
> 
> This is regular banter everyday....i have answered my honest opinion to you...you get used to the sarcasm matey.:laugh:


thick skin required!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

dazc said:


> ok mate, maybe its the diet lol
> 
> banter im fine with, just seemed like some sly digs, ive posted before that i was holding water at my last show... of course i dont know wether you even saw that,* but seemed a bit of a coincidence! lol*


No sorry mate didnt see that post im afraid.

Its the diet buddy...hate everybody :lol:

I mentioned that purely on the simple reason that i have seen done and few shows and folk use this excuse (was holdin too much fluid)for the short comings of a lazy diet imo...not everybody just and observation.

I use GH up until around 12 days out...seems to work for me..but like i say thats just me.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

your right of course, plenty of people do confuse water and fat on the day, so i dont tend to mention the water so much, i just say i missed condition.

i was planning on dropping gh at 4 weeks out. didnt use it at all last year but decided to keep it in as long as i dare to help the the tendons. i tore my bicep off/had it reattatched in january, so it still making me very nervous!

the guy running the GH oxy isnt using them during diet, just the day before and on show day, where he uses a few 10ius shots, and several oxys. no way id dare mess about with it and the risks, but it does seem to work for him


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

i dunno what the gh would be doing for him, but the oxy would be helping push carbs into the muscle and with it, any remaining fluid. there wouldn't be any bloat from the oxy....not enough time for that. halo would work better

i've heard guys using insulin on the morning of the show but not gh


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

know a few guys who use oxy or dbol this way but not growth.

just make sure ure hitting a good enough dose of AI to prevent any water retention subq. the lads i no sware by it. may try it myself next year


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Test Suspension helps with glycogen load....done that one i must say.


----------



## forddee (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi dazc.

Ref Oxy

I have look into this one some time back and there is no one as yet said that they have done it ,or any real feed back from someone who has used Oxy for part of there pre-prep only hear say.

The idea of a max body fullness from Oxys sounds like a good idea and we are all

looking for the magic twist in the final prep week to drop in and give the body that boost for all the dieting, and weakness that comes with it.

I think all you can do is go with a pros adive and what they have done ,as they have got the the rest off the prep spot on and the meds are part of the key to the stage shape, that can make or even break you goal.

Daz


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Plasma expanders?


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

pea head said:


> Test Suspension helps with glycogen load....done that one i must say.


I did anadrol last show at 100mg Wed/Thur/Fri/sat. I plan to try test suspension next show instead of the anadrol.. did that twice, now its time to try something different.

Never held water from abombs either, but i was using hctz and aldactone.


----------

